# Man, am I glad I waited . . .



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

Of course, I expect as many bugs as the 921  


> LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan. 6, 2005--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NasdaqISH - News) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today the release of its newest high-definition (HD) satellite TV receiver, the DISH Player-DVR 942. No other pay-TV company offers the innovative combination of HD and digital video recording (DVR) features with multi-room capability like the DISH Player-DVR 942.
> 
> The cutting-edge DISH Player-DVR 942 features rewind, fast-forward, and pause as well as a picture-in-picture feature on any TV and the ability to record Dolby Digital® when available. *The DISH Player-DVR 942 will be available for purchase in the first quarter of 2005 for an incredibly low MSRP of $749, which includes a dish antenna and free standard professional installation for new customers. *
> 
> ...


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jun 10, 2003)

Good luck getting this by xmas.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The unit will be obsolete by the time it hits the street. 

It does NOT support MPEG4 and is NOT upgradable to MPEG4.


----------



## Harkonen (Jan 5, 2005)

What am I missing? I don't see any signifigant feature improvement here (other than NBR). What is the advantage of this system over the 921? Surely no one would suggest stability at this point. What am I not seeing?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I think that old Rupert has forced Charlie to rethink everything he was going to do. I doubt that mpeg4 conversion would be happening without Rupert buying Directv. That is why all of these announced receivers are behind the times and therefore not mpeg4 compatiable. 

I think from now on if Charlie doesn't partner with some other company or network , that Dish will always be behind now in the latest technology and the addition of hd channels. As a result I see most people who want hd and the latest and greatest receivers , will be going with Directv. I will be looking at moving too by this summer or Fall. I am giving Dish till this fall to get it 's act together and make good on their promise yesterday at the CES , that they will swap out for little or no cost all hd receivers. I spent a bundle on that peice of crap they call the 921 and I want something for my money. 

That is why I am waiting before I churn to Directv. I have a lot of money invested with a 921, 2/721s, 510 dvr on my main account and a 501/301 receiver on my second account for my Aunt. IF I churn after 8 years with Dish I will keep only my Aunt's account . 

I hate to leave but I have to go where the company takes care of it's customers.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Once again Directv is leading the way.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Mike D-CO5,

I think you have hit the nail right on the head. But there are two things that have me concerned.

1. Dish has two new satellites in orbit and there has been complete silence on their, or the satellites they may replace, intended use. I have a feeling that Dish is waiting for Direct to divulge their roadmap before announcing the direction that they will take. Direct has made announcements that require future events (the launch and testing of new satellites) to successfully occur to implement their plan. Could Charlie be a seasoned poker player?

2. When and if new MPEG4 receivers are offered, at a low or no cost option, don't be surprised if there is a contract commitment associated with the swap.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I hope dish doesn't sell any of these 942s. It is so incredibly STUPID on their part to release an obsolete machine with nearly the same feature set as their existing obsolete model. A five year old can see how bad a decision this was. They are once again re-inventing the wheel without any improvement. The 921 is capable of doing NBR if they would take their heads out of the sand. 

What they should have done is fix the 921 and delay the 942 until they could make it do MPEG-4. It would have at least shown a coherent plan. They could have made an MPEG-4 upgrade for the 921 if they wanted to, but if they won't even do OTA guide data for the 921.....

Who will even trust dish now and buy a 942 after what they did to 921 users???

I feel sorry for anyone that unknowingly buys a 942.


----------



## pnb (Nov 18, 2004)

My feelings exactly. When I saw that Dish reduced by 1/2 the price of the 921 less than one year after its debut, not to mention the disaster that box is Dish customers like me feel highly taken. Especially Dish knowing all the issues with the 921 and then having tech support act as if your crazy.

I have had two 921's RA and both were DOA on arrival - way to go Dish. I can't wait run out and spend another $750 for another piece of c..p. If it weren't for all the money I have invested in Dish hardware I'd be a DirecTv customer.

Dish should reliaze that most of it's customers were from cable looking for something better and or cheaper. Now I have an obsolete receiver with a grand in it, oh I'm a happy customer.


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

I think I will buy the 942 to switch over to while my 921 reboots and probably vice versa


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I think that old Rupert has forced Charlie to rethink everything he was going to do. I doubt that mpeg4 conversion would be happening without Rupert buying Directv. That is why all of these announced receivers are behind the times and therefore not mpeg4 compatiable.
> 
> I think from now on if Charlie doesn't partner with some other company or network , that Dish will always be behind now in the latest technology and the addition of hd channels. As a result I see most people who want hd and the latest and greatest receivers , will be going with Directv. I will be looking at moving too by this summer or Fall. I am giving Dish till this fall to get it 's act together and make good on their promise yesterday at the CES , that they will swap out for little or no cost all hd receivers. I spent a bundle on that peice of crap they call the 921 and I want something for my money.
> 
> ...


My feelings exactly. There is no point in switching now, but by the summer, there may well be. But two things have to happen with DirecTV. They need to add a significant number of new HD channels (and I don't mean locals--I don't need them via sat) and I have to be convinced that DirecTV will stop cutting bandwidth on their HD channels. I'm reading too many reports of bad PQ on DirecTV's HD channels because of this.


----------

